# Very Interesting and Surprising



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I received this in an e-mail today:

You just never know who the heroes are that walk among us . We all have our concept of our ideal hero. This hero just may surprise you!

Many people may have forgot about his time in the U.S. Army. He is the son of an Air Force General, and a accomplished Golden Gloves boxer, and he graduated from Pomona College with a B.S. degree, and then became a Rhodes Scholar from Oxford University. He joined the U.S. Army at the prompting of his father. After graduating from Officer Candidate School he attended and graduated from both Army Airborne and Ranger training in the very top of each class. He was selected for U. S. Army Special Forces Training but refused so that he could attend pilot training where he earned his wings, and became an accomplished U.S. Army helicopter (gun ship) pilot, and achieved the rank of Captain.He was about to be promoted to the rank of Major, and appointed to teach at West Point when he resigned his commission from the Army to go into music and acting.

You can tell in this video that his time in the military means a lot to him. I won't give away who it is. You should just watch. I bet you will be surprised!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU-A7eqadho&feature=related[/ame]

Nomad


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow! I had no idea.

Thanks


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I knew he was and really respect him for it.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow! That is really neat. Thanks for sharing that


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

For those of us on dialup, who can't view videos, can you please tell us who this is? Thanks!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

nehimama said:


> For those of us on dialup, who can't view videos, can you please tell us who this is? Thanks!


It is Kris Kristofferson.


Nomad


----------

